# Always feeling sick!



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Do any of you with FM or CFS feel like you have a virus 24/7? Sometimes I have a low grade fever and other times I feel warm with no fever. Just that yucky sickly feeling!!!Tania


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Fever is more prevalent with CFS, especially at the beginning or in relapses. I do feel "sickly" like I have the flu sometimes, but mostly achy and my face may feel hot, but the rest of me is usually cold. Do you get the sweats, especially at night, I don't but sometimes my whole body gets what I call "toasty" , but I don't sweat much anyway? I have only been diagnosed with FMS though, and haven't been tested for CFS that I am aware of. Did they do a blood test on you for your CFS? I thought there was one for this, but it may only show positive in the early stages, not sure. If you or anyone else has any input on this, please let me know. Also, please refresh my memory, what does the "P" stand for in MPS?Thanks.Alice


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tania. You might be interested to read my recent thread on "Cykotine overproductoin may be the key to CFS", as it provides a theory for why CFS patients often experience low grade fevers, and sore, inflammed throats. Theory is that the immune system is overactive. It's not attacking an infection, it's just on 'attack' mode. I have a sore, inflammed throat - about 3 years now. It is rarely infected. Changes in temperature (rather than being hot all the time) - going from hot to cold and vice versa - may be due to autonomic nervous system dysfunction. Best wishes


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I think I have heard about the immune system being in the "attack mode" in regards to allergy too. I guess, that is a little of what I was eluding to on the response about coeliac from your ME site posting Susan.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I was in the ER this morning cause I have had moderate nausea for several weeks now and I wanted to know why. They did an ultrasound of the pancreas, liver and gallbladder--it was negative. GREAT, but why do all my ribs hurt? Must be FM. Also I get the head and scalp aching everyday--the MPS stands for Myofascial Pain Syndrome--which has many trigger points, more than on the FM body map. My face and head take a beating. I asked them to test me for CFS and they said they don't do that at the hospital--I couldn't believe my ears--can't find anyone to run a Epstein Barr test or anything. I do have neutropenia (low neutrophils in my white count--had this for 23 years). Anyway they found my potassium a little low, and blamed the nausea to IBS and my inner ear problem (benign positional vertigo). I blame FM/MPS for all my discomforts, maybe the nausea and dizziness too.Tania


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tania, sorry you are feeling so bad. Just to clarify, there is no test to diagnose Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Diagnosis is made by ruling out other conditions (often by testing LOL) - like Epstein Barr, as you mentioned. There is no test for CFS (as yet!) - one hallmark of CFS is that all the blood work comes back normal. I think the only tests you may consider as possibly coming back abnormal are tests for secondary conditions common to CFS. The 24 hour urinary sodium analysis is one example, which may show postural low blood pressure which can be a secondary condition of CFS. Best wishes,


----------

